# Bob Sikes 12/7/12



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Hit the gulf breeze side evening time and ended up with 2 monster reds, a small shark, blues, and a couple good runs (missed em). Decent night considering it was a neap tide.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Here ya go!!






:thumbup:


----------



## Thaddeus86 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lets hit it again hand!!!


----------

